# KOREA | Paik Nam June Media Bridge



## Martijn (Oct 11, 2002)

Korean creative director Byung Ju Lee of Planning Korea announced a new paradigm in bridge called ‘Paik Nam June Media Bridge’ in Seoul, Korea. Connecting Dangin-li Power Plant (which has a plan to be redeveloped into public cultural space) in the north and The National Assembly Building in the south, this bridge shows the first example of ‘a city expanded to the river’. Similar to the Thames River and the Seine River, the Han River in Seoul crosses the center of the city, however is of a much larger scale. There are almost 30 bridges over the Han River, but most of them were made of steel and concrete construction. Paik Nam June Media Bridge approaches the concept of crossing the Han River in more a sculptural, futuristic, and eco-friendly way. Inspired by the water strider, the overall shape is organic, with a sleek streamlined outline. This mega structure bridge is covered with solar panels to generate energy by itself and total a length of 1080m (0.67mile).

more 
http://www.archello.com/en/project/paik-nam-june-media-bridge


----------



## Ønland (Nov 5, 2009)

cool building looks very futuristic ;


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Reminds me of the siltstrider in Morrowind.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

I want it becoming real!!!!


----------



## Martijn (Oct 11, 2002)

more views


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

very interesting


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Got to say that its interesting. Not sold on the design yet, but its certainly unique. LOoks like some kind of water monster though


----------



## Astraios (Sep 18, 2014)

Hasn't the architect designed otjee projects for Seoul?


----------

